# 2 door car uber eats



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Anyone know if they accept 2 door cars for eats? Asking for a friend, can't find reliable info online. No passengers, I know.. but uber is stupid. Any help appreciated.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Your better off doing Doordash or postmaster
No tips on Uber eats app


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Any car model less than 20 yrs old will qualify for UberEats.

No tips, but drive smart and you can make good $. That said, I believe if you have an UberEats ONLY account, Fuber will take 30%, pretty steep!


----------



## getoffthebs (Feb 19, 2017)

chefseth said:


> Any car model less than 20 yrs old will qualify for UberEats.
> 
> No tips, but drive smart and you can make good $. That said, I believe if you have an UberEats ONLY account, Fuber will take 30%, pretty steep!


drive smart and you can make good $? Have you been smoking crack?


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't smoke the crack while on deliveries Harder to focus on GPS app.


----------

